# PC /Cooling problems.



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, - I have a apollo NTX chassi (see attached picture).

My computer temps are running quite high and I was wondering if the case cooling got something to do with the high temperatures? I am not sure how to improve the temps. I have attached a image showing my current setup. *(any suggestions?) *

*While playing games my GFX card "GTX 460" getting quite hot > 76-78 C 
Cpu stays around 50-60 C , thanks to the Corsair H60 cooler, with stock -cpu cooler the cpu temps could reach past 75 C. *

note-
The rear fan which I have set to out-take doesnt seem 
to move much air at all , mostly because the front panel on the case is blocking the air from blowing out. /the side 120 mm got a dust filter attached which migh block the airflow a bit?

Thanks in advance , any help would be very preciated.



Core i7 860 2,8 Ghz
Asus p7p55d pro
1333 Mhz DDR3
2x 1 tb disks
Gigabyte Nvida Geforce GTX 460 1gb ram


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Morriswald,

Looks like you have the airflow a bit backwards.

By intaking air over your H60 (you would be better off with a good air-to-air heatsink) you are heating the air you are putting into your case.

Start by switching your front fan to intake. Set it to low speed if it is adjustable.
Switch your H60 to exhaust. Your PSU will also exhaust air from the top of your case.

Once that is done, switch your side fan to intake and put it on low speed. The opening is low enough that the cool air will feed to your video card and will likely help keep it cool.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

your front fan should be bringing air in cpu fan and back case fans should be taking air out.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Corsair recommends people to use their H-systems as intakes rather than exhausts because then you don't cool the radiator with warm air. You can even find this on their official webside, in their manuals and forums.

One option is to use push and pull which means you have two fans, one taking in and one pushing out.

How is your cable management?

Is the fan on your PSU pointing down in the case or upwards? It's hard to see if you can have the PSU fan pointing up instead of down on that picture. Which case it?

It would also be better if your sidefan actually blew air on the GPU instead of the opposite.

Edit: I take it you've had your parts for some time. Tried just cleaning the heatsinks?


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the fast answers. I have changed the sidefan to inward, and out-take on the radiator (rear), also changed the front fan to inward. 

now my gfx card runs around 67-68 C at gpu 90% load, before I changed the fans it could reach 78-79 C.

My cpu runs a litte bit hotter due to the change on the radiator fan (rear fan).

I guess the temps I got at the moment are ok... / 

Thanks.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

I think my cable management is ok , not the best ... Maybe I can post a picture later...

I am not sure about the direction of the PSU fan... I will check that... You mean I should set it to out upwards?

Thank you!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Morriswald said:


> I think my cable management is ok , not the best ... Maybe I can post a picture later...
> 
> I am not sure about the direction of the PSU fan... I will check that... You mean I should set it to out upwards?
> 
> Thank you!


The PSU fan draws air from inside the case and exhausts it out the back. Do not open your PSU to attempt to change the fan, you will void it's warranty.


----------

